# Hoyt Raptor Carbonite



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

If you are considering putting those limbs and cams on a machined riser that can be done, but the problem would most likly be the limb pockets. I don't think the ones on the Raptor would fit on the machined risers that Hoyt had at the time.


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

I bought a new one in '97 with master cams. It had a cast riser and the 1/2" carbonite limbs. I believe the limb pockets, limbs and cams were identical to the same vintage machined riser bows (tenacity, oasis, stratus, alpha tec, ect). Some of the bows had a powerflex non laminated split limb setup and others had a solid limb setup. I'm sure Hoyt still has all the data on their published tune charts. 

Killed several deer with it.

Good Luck!


----------



## theloghouser (Aug 16, 2002)

*brand new pr of split Limbs*

still in Plastic (carbonite)


----------



## compundhunter04 (Mar 26, 2011)

hey im just wondering is it for a hoyt tenacity, how much for tha pair of limbs, what is tha poundage weight, the length, i have a tenacity thats is a 1 cam, will that work for my bow? please reply bk 2 me @ [email protected], thnk u, have a great day, plus 2 idk what yr my tenacity is but all i can say is that it has solid limbs on it, is the limbs still for sale, plz reply with tha amount for the limbs, thnk u again


----------



## dvlsmstr (Nov 26, 2010)

I wound up buying those limbs. From what Hoyt told me they are #80 limbs. They're in storage back in New Jersey and I'm in Texas. Would sell them but they're far far away from me right now.


----------

